# Just the head is cut?!?



## CaptainHavanese (Apr 24, 2020)

Kind of a funny look back I wanted to share! I had to bring Captain in to see the vet during covid because I suspected an ear infection (turns out it was just itchy ears). They removed the hair from his ears for me, but then.... continued on to remove all the hair from his head without asking me. They even chopped the back of his neck! Here are the before and afters! I’m growing his head back out now, here’s to another work in progress on boy boys beard, bangs, and nose hair! Honestly he just cracks me up now heheh


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

That is crazy! I don’t understand why they cut all that hair that has nothing to do with an ear infection. I would have been pissed!


----------



## CaptainHavanese (Apr 24, 2020)

Molly120213 said:


> That is crazy! I don't understand why they cut all that hair that has nothing to do with an ear infection. I would have been pissed!


I did cry for a long time  but now I'm rolling with the punches now hehe, of course the vet tried to charge me $70 for the cut too! I wasn't having that at all


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

That would be the last time I’d go to that vet!


----------



## Melissa Brill (Feb 22, 2017)

*vet*



krandall said:


> That would be the last time I'd go to that vet!


Absolutely - to do it and then ALSO try to charge you! No way! They would have gotten a piece of my mind, I would have asked for copies of all of his records immediately and then we would have left.

Of course, you also have to consider that finding a new vet during COVID can be problematic. My sister and her business partner both got puppies during lockdown. Her friend was able to find a vet who was taking new clients and my sister went to her old vet - but she wants to change vets and everyone she's called isn't taking new clients right now.


----------



## CaptainHavanese (Apr 24, 2020)

Melissa Brill said:


> Absolutely - to do it and then ALSO try to charge you! No way! They would have gotten a piece of my mind, I would have asked for copies of all of his records immediately and then we would have left.
> 
> Of course, you also have to consider that finding a new vet during COVID can be problematic. My sister and her business partner both got puppies during lockdown. Her friend was able to find a vet who was taking new clients and my sister went to her old vet - but she wants to change vets and everyone she's called isn't taking new clients right now.


I've found that to be the case as well, but I did still leave that vet! God, look at his poor head, I had to. We've been through three vets so far ourselves, seems we're still looking for one we can trust. At this point, I've even looked and traveled out of state just to see a vet for him with good reviews (and got this lovely umprompted haircut for my effort).


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

Oh wow, he is so cute and it’s so funny! But yeah, I would be devastated. Way to bounce back!


----------



## JaJa (Jun 28, 2020)

Oh my God! CaptainHavanese I feel for you! I’ve had that happen with several groomers and I cried every time. Your baby is so adorable. How old is Captain?


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

I had to reorient this photo to get a better look. He is still adorable, no matter what! Good for you for getting over it quickly. I am recommending this book to everyone these days. Your good attitude is what the author prescribes and is inspiring!


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

He sure is a cutie! I would not be happy... You're taking it much better than I would. It would be interesting to know why the hair was cut. Maybe there was a miscommunication between the vet and the tech? Good for you refusing to pay for a haircut. 😊


----------



## JaJa (Jun 28, 2020)

What a cutie pie ShamaMama! I’m about half way through the audio version, I listen while I’m grooming😋


----------



## CaptainHavanese (Apr 24, 2020)

JaJa said:


> Oh my God! CaptainHavanese I feel for you! I've had that happen with several groomers and I cried every time. Your baby is so adorable. How old is Captain?


Oh it has happened to you, too?! Honestly that is such a relief to read that I'm not on this tiny head island by myself! Captain is 7 months old now, and we're about to see how quickly his hair grows! Maybe I'll get him a wig :grin2:


----------



## CaptainHavanese (Apr 24, 2020)

ShamaMama said:


> I had to reorient this photo to get a better look. He is still adorable, no matter what! Good for you for getting over it quickly. I am recommending this book to everyone these days. Your good attitude is what the author prescribes and is inspiring!


What a wonderful recommendation! And thank you for that lovely compliment! I realized my dog was feeding off my sadness about the whole ordeal and it was making _him_ upset now, so I didn't really have a choice to be upset about it unless I wanted to depress a puppy haha. Havs are so sensitive in general.

I'm going to check my library for the book you recommended, but also looks like the audiobook is free!


----------



## CaptainHavanese (Apr 24, 2020)

Heather's said:


> He sure is a cutie! I would not be happy... You're taking it much better than I would. It would be interesting to know why the hair was cut. Maybe there was a miscommunication between the vet and the tech? Good for you refusing to pay for a haircut. &#128522;


The vet did try to own this random haircut, he said they had to do it for his ears. Unfortunately I'll never know, it was one of those situations where, because of Covid, they leave you out in the lobby/sidewalk and you get your pup when they're done. I really cannot wait for this pandemic to be over, I am going to swat the scissors right out of their hands next time! lol


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

CaptainHavanese said:


> The vet did try to own this random haircut, he said they had to do it for his ears. Unfortunately I'll never know, it was one of those situations where, because of Covid, they leave you out in the lobby/sidewalk and you get your pup when they're done. I really cannot wait for this pandemic to be over, I am going to swat the scissors right out of their hands next time! lol


Captain's hair will grow back in no time... I've been through some crazy haircuts and shaving in the past with my first Havanese. At least the vet did admit to the haircut. Scout had one very bad ear infection a few years ago. I went to my usual pet hospital twice, but it didn't clear up. After three weeks I was having difficulty getting an appointment and decided to go to another pet hospital. The vet did cultures and said he needed a different ear drop. Both vets never shaved his ears. Actually the first vet said hair should never be pulled from the ears. I have to admit during grooming the ear hair is plucked. Scout's never had an ear infection again. It is unsettling not to be with your pet due to the restrictions.&#128543;


----------



## Vartina Ancrum (Oct 10, 2019)

He's still handsome. I hope he feels better. Unfortunately, vets only focus on getting all that hair out of their way. I experienced this with my previous Bichon, Kirby who needed an IV. She had a shaved leg with a full-body coat. I was ticked but the hair grew back. I know how you feel looking at your poor baby's hair.


----------



## Melissa Brill (Feb 22, 2017)

*ear plucking*



Heather's said:


> Captain's hair will grow back in no time... I've been through some crazy haircuts and shaving in the past with my first Havanese. At least the vet did admit to the haircut. Scout had one very bad ear infection a few years ago. I went to my usual pet hospital twice, but it didn't clear up. After three weeks I was having difficulty getting an appointment and decided to go to another pet hospital. The vet did cultures and said he needed a different ear drop. Both vets never shaved his ears. Actually the first vet said hair should never be pulled from the ears. I have to admit during grooming the ear hair is plucked. Scout's never had an ear infection again. It is unsettling not to be with your pet due to the restrictions.&#128543;


Our US groomer says that they aren't supposed to normally pluck, and she only does it if the hair has gotten matted or is full of gunk. I usually just try to comb out Perry's when I'm grooming him


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

I think the hair isn’t supposed to be pulled by default. My breeder said some have more hairy ears than others and are more prone to infections. She recommended pulling hairs to thin it. We had it done in the beginning but he hasn’t had ear infections so I don’t ask for it anymore. I’ve never had a groomer shave it, though, so I think the vet was probably trying to do it the fast way and get a better look. 

The pattern they shaved for my puppy’s neuter was really ridiculous looking. They didn’t even try to make it neat or even next to his legs and on the high part of his tummy, it looked like a crazy lawnmower! It grew fast and it didn’t show, though.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

My two have very furry ears.😊 The groomer does lightly pluck only the ear canal area. It helps keep it dry and clean.


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

I just saved the photo of him sprawled out with his big fluffy body and tiny adorable head to my special Havanese Forum photos folder on my computer. (I will never post these photos online. They just make me happy.) This photo will remind me that we can react to setbacks in life with grace and resilience.


----------



## cinquecento (Apr 23, 2020)

He is so very cute! It does bring a smile to see the cut! I absolutely LOVE your attitude! I would have cried too and I'm not sure I would have bounced back to find it funny as soon as you did! He looks like a stuffed dog! So so cute! 😄


----------

